#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Επιμόρφωση >  > > >  >  > Σεμινάριο: Εξειδικευμένα σεμινάρια  AutoCAD Civil 3D από το ΙΕΚΕΜ/ΤΕΕ, Θεσσαλονίκη, 19-30 Μαΐου

## mktopo

Σειρά εξειδικευμένων σεμιναρίων  AutoCAD Civil 3D στη Θεσσαλονίκη, από το ΙΕΚΕΜ/ΤΕΕ.

Κατηγορίες σεμιναρίων:*D.T.M.*: Στοιχεία ψηφιακού μοντέλου εδάφους
_19 & 20 Μαϊου, διάρκεια 8 ώρες,  κόστος συμμετοχής 40¤_
*
Map 3D & Civil 3D*: Προμελέτη ευστάθειας πρανών
_21 Μαϊου, διάρκεια 5 ώρες, κόστος συμμετοχής 25¤_
*
Grading, Corridors & Ογκομετρήσεις*: Διαμόρφωση πάρκου αναν. πηγών ενέργειας
_22 & 23 Μαϊου, διάρκεια 8 ώρες, κόστος συμμετοχής 40¤_
*
Στοιχεία οδοποιίας*
_26-28 Μαϊου, διάρκεια 12 ώρες, κόστος συμμετοχής 60¤_
*
SSA*: Υδραυλικοί και Υδρολογικοί Υπολογισμοί
_29 & 30 Μαϊου, διάρκεια 8 ώρες,  κόστος συμμετοχής 40¤_
Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες σχετικά με τη θεματολογία των σεμιναρίων, μπορείτε να απευθυνθείτε στο email: maria.kosta@km-solutions.gr

----------


## mktopo

Κάθε ένα από τα εξειδικευμένα σεμινάρια για το AutoCAD Civil 3D, μπορεί *να καλυφθεί εξολοκλήρου μέσω ΛΑΕΚ* (0,45% της επιπλέον εργοδοτικής εισφοράς, που καταβάλλουν οι επιχειρήσεις υπέρ του Λογαριασμού για την Απασχόληση και την Επαγγελματική Κατάρτιση)

----------

